# ROFL!! a submarine in my 1500 litre aquarium!!



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*a friend of mine gave me this mini sub and it's hilarious!! the fish go crazy for it, and I can attach some frozen food to it and then they all chase after the sub
*


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!! Does that thing have a remote control??


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*yah!!!
the controller has like 12 different buttons to do different movements with the sub*


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

That is so awesome. I wonder if you'd be able to attach a net to it and catch holding females! :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I think I found this using google, it seems to have exposed blades on the propeller (not very clear from the photos) I know there is a guard around them, however I worry that an inquisitive fish may cut themselves on it.

though I like the idea


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*the propellers are protected, i even tried sticking a finger in the propeller...*


----------



## VolcomStone54 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello Guys,

Thanks for the information that i read,
BTW im a newly one in this site,
But *** got a information,i learned it. God Bless.

make money online


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Hilarious!!!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

That's interesting...fun to do. I thought about obtaining one also and trying it in my 90 gallon tank. Good video! 8)


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Very neat. Gorgeous tank BTW!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Imagine what an Oscar would do with that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

no no, and big arowana or red tail cat...Gulp.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah for real!


----------



## ThunderOKC (Sep 11, 2010)

Where can I get one?


----------

